
Twitter to Introduce Algorithmic Timeline as Soon as Next Week - davidbarker
http://www.buzzfeed.com/alexkantrowitz/twitter-to-introduce-algorithmic-timeline-as-soon-as-next-we#.nr4NMm4Kkr
======
teaneedz
RIP Twitter is trending

